# Burton Custom vs Mission Flex Comparison



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Missions have gotten the old Cartel baseplate, so that's kinda stiff. Some have even complained that it digs into the board, but I have used the old Cartels, and no marks on my board. The highback has just the right amount of flex, and straps are solid. Customs have a more flexy baseplate and a highback that is really soft side to side. You won't really notice that unless you're out dropping powbombs or jibbing in the park. The Custom has an upgraded version in the Clutch with a stiff highback and asym straps.


----------

